# How well do you know “God’s own country”?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Take this little Yorkshire trivia quiz and see how many you can get right!

I got (all right)



> Tyke Delight!
> Well done! With a score like that we can only assume that you're a true Tyke. Either that or you just have a particular fondness for all things Yorkshire. You know exactly how many steps there are up to Whitby Abbey, what sport is played at the Crucible and, of course, what to do with a Sally Lunn. Invite your friends to have a go at this quiz and test their Tyke credentials!


So over to you ...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I got one wrong. But then - what do I know about Rugby League? 
However, I am still 'Tyke Delight', and so I should be, having spent my first seventeen years in York City.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

10/13 - but perhaps that's because half of my blood is from the North Riding (via Ireland and Wales).


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

One of my friends once shared his home with a Yorkshire Terrier; I was introduced. That's all, folks.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

12/13, beaten by Judi Dench.


----------



## LancsMan (Oct 28, 2013)

I only got 10 out of 13, and I'm from the neighbouring (and northern rival) county of Lancashire. Really I should have done better, as I've spent much happy time hiking in Yorkshire - the Yorkshire Dales are less than an hour's drive from my home.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Yorksire? Is it's phrase "UNDER GOD"?! 'Merika is God's country


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Haha I got 5/13 every question was gibberish to me to be honest


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

8/13 - clearly going on holiday there isn't enough.

How did I still manage "Tyke Delight"?


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

8/13 I guessed a lot of these. I've been to Yorkshire once 26 years ago, but I do watch Heartbeat every week.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

One wrong...still I am just a Ginger Parkin's throw from Yorkshire.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

7 out of 13 by pure guesswork !:lol: And still a Tyke Delight !
One holiday visit , watching James Herriot and "one man and his dog" is not realy enough to be a true Tyke.......


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Maybe if you choose to do the quiz at all, you're a Tyke Delight? :lol:

What gets me is that so far the only one who's got all 13 questions right is one Taggart, a Glaswegian.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd probably flunk, but for some reason I can't find a link to the quiz. It comes up with the title but that is not a live link. Then there are a series of comments. Perhaps my ad blocker software is the problem?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

^^
I just played, the link is alive and this is what I got when I opened it :








Maybe the advanced software of today thinks you are kidding since you are already in "God's own country"......


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Maybe if you choose to do the quiz at all, you're a Tyke Delight? :lol:
> 
> What gets me is that so far the only one who's got all 13 questions right is one Taggart, a Glaswegian.


Gey cunning these weegies!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Jos said:


> ^^
> I just played, the link is alive and this is what I got when I opened it :
> View attachment 68084
> 
> ...


None of the blue or green buttons show up for me. It's my ad blocker. I had to ask my IT son how to turn it off for the page and now it works, so I am going to take the test and see if I flunk, since I don't live in Great Britain.

3 correct (7,10, and 11) The only one I knew was Sheffield stainless steel. The other two were chance correct answers.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

12/13 'Tyke Delight'. Not bad for an Aberdonian, but I have been spying on them during regular trips to Leeds and other Yorkshire places over the last 25 years. Clearly not as well as our resident 'weegie, though!


----------

